# Live market price



## Silversurfer (Jan 12, 2017)

I was wondering if there is a website or an app for iPhone where I can watch live market prices with graphs? I can't find exactly what I am looking for on google.
Does anyone know of any?


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

All I have seen have a 15 minute delay. But I believe my TD Webbroker account is live.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Think or Swim will give you 1 minute real time charts if you have an account. Without an account there is a 20 min delay but without an account you can't trade anyway so it doesn't matter if the data is delayed.

TOS is a Toronto Dominion product, you can dowload it to your computer or device for free.

There is a newer product called Dough by the same developers aimed at the younger crowd. I haven't used it because it was not available in Canada on rollout but it may be now.


----------

